# best food for bettas



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

What's the best food for them? I feed them Aqueon color enhancing betta food


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

the best food IMO is atison's betta pro, the best food that you can buy at your LFS is Omega One betta buffet pellets


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I will switch to that then.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

i like them because they have a good high quality protein content


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

dont throw out the food that you are feeding them now  i actually feed mine a huge variety that aside from the foods i listed above includes tetrabetta floating pellets, freezedried bloodworms, daphnia, mysis shrimp and food i make for them myself  they love variety in their diet


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I too use Attison's Betta Pro... love it!


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

I feed mine Omega One betta buffet pellets. I find them to be nice a tiny and my guy has no problems with them.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I like and feed the New Life Spectrum Betta Formula and had to order it on Amazon as my LPS doesnt carry it. I love that is already has the garlic included in the pellets and they are also tiny, Perseus loves them !


New Life Spectrum food is made with high quality, easily digestible South Antarctic krill, herring, and several all-natural color-enhancing ingredients for a balanced diet that boosts immune system function and enhances the full spectrum of your fish's color. With the belief that all fish require a complete and fully balanced varied diet, New Life also contains algae meal, that consists of seaweed, kelp and Haematococcus pluvialis, a premium grade of natural spirulina, as well as a fruit and vegetable extract that consists of spinach, red and green cabbage, peas, broccoli, red pepper, zucchini, tomato, kiwi, apricot, pear, mango, apple, papaya and peach. All New Life Spectrum products also contain generous amounts of garlic and Thera A formulas contain a mega-dose of this natural anti-parasitic ingredient. Betta Formula comes in a 60-gram jar


----------



## hannguyen (Jul 9, 2012)

I use Betta Omega One Buffet Flakes and Hikari Bio Gold Pellets. My Betta is picky about what he eats, he doesn't eat any other kind of pellet and the Bio Gold is perfect size because I didn't have to soak them in water before feeding him and he gobbles them up.
I still don't know if the Flakes is good for him but it has 43% of protein which is a lot more than other brands that I've seen.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

^^ ive also heard a lot of nice things about New Life Spectrum, i just have never been able to find it in stores and cant order stuff online


----------



## hannguyen (Jul 9, 2012)

I saw New Life Spectrum Betta Formula at my local petco


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Petco usually carries NLS... it's good too but sinks quickly


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Yeah thats the only thing I dont like about NLS it that is does sink to quick so I always be sure and drop it right in front of Perseus or tap the water for him to come over to the spot I want him to eat where I can see good enough to make sure he gets it before it sinks and he always does.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

ohhh.... i gotta find myself a petco then haha, omega one sinks pretty fast too


----------



## hannguyen (Jul 9, 2012)

The bio gold I got is pretty good at stay floating


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Bio-Gold changed their ingredients and now it's not good  I recommend New Life Spectrum. It doesn't have wheat gluten which is a cheap filler to boost the protein! ^.^ Mine floats well, though. That's unusual...


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

hannguyen said:


> The bio gold I got is pretty good at stay floating


didnt they change their ingredients though so its not nearly as good now?


----------



## hannguyen (Jul 9, 2012)

They did ? I realize that it has less than 40% of protein in it that's why Im feeding my Betta the omega one flakes along with the bio gold


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, they did. NLS has 37% as minimum protein, but that's plenty! Your food has a lot of protein because of a cheap filler called wheat gluten. Search in the ingredients. NLS doesn't have it!


----------



## hannguyen (Jul 9, 2012)

I got the Omega One Flakes because their ingredients sound decent to me, Black Cod and Salmon...But they do have wheat gluten in them!


----------



## FateError (May 13, 2012)

I use the NLS small fish formula. Love the 48% protein. My betta eats them so fast and they really don't sink because they're so small. But I feed a lot more to them cause they're so friggin small. I haven't had any problems with it. Like my betta will swim to it so fast the moment I drop it in. And I feed them some frozen bloodworms twice a week.


----------



## hannguyen (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll check out NLS. I have a question. So I got him a freeze dried shrimp (not brine shrimp though). And they look like REAL SHRIMPS, not the cube and they are huge too. Is is ok if I feed my betta that ?


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

yes, just give it to him in small pieces, i sometimes give my betta frozen shrimp.... like people food shrimp haha


----------



## hannguyen (Jul 9, 2012)

Hahaha  he loves them though! you can tell by the way he gobbles them up and be like "uhmmmmm...yummm"


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Ever heard of this brand before?*

*My friend moved out of town and left me a bottle of this. *On the label it says. Ultracolor Community Fish Food. 

I have the 5oz container they sell. The ingredients seem pretty good to me, I didn't see any wheat gluten. They had a betta specific food, but when I inquired about it through their phone number, the representative from the company mentioned only about 5 people bought it, so it was discontinued. 

I forget who mentioned it in this forum, but wheat gluten is NOT a good ingredient, but I think all the fish food I have on hand has gluten in it, except for this Ultracolor brand stuff.

I wanted to buy some of the betta specific food, but they don't sell it anymore. 

Let me know what you guys think. I'll be adding this my betta's dinner menu a couple times a week. I still have 4.7oz of it. Yay!

I think their 5oz jar is the best deal. 

They're a really small company, and it's a shame most of their lines are discontinued. 

Here's a link...

http://www.prettybird.com/fish.htm





Here's the ingredient list. 

*Quality Ingredients Make The Difference
Guaranteed Analysis:*
Crude Protein (min) 56%, Crude Fat/Oil (min) 8.5%, Crude Fiber (max) 3%, Moisture (max) 10%

*Ingredients:*
Herring Meal, Kelp Meal, Squid Meal, Spiruliana, Garlic, Chlorella Algae, Yeast, Yeast Extract, Paprika Oleoresin, DL Methionine, Brewers Dried Yeast, Lecithin, L-Threonine, L-Tryptophan, Choline Chloride, Isoleucine, Marigold Extract, Betaine Anhydrous, LAscorbyl- 2-Polyphosphate (Source of Stabilized Vitamin C), Rosemary Extract, Mixed Tocopherols, Astaxanthin, Beta Carotene, Canthaxanthin, Inositol, Vitamin E Supplement, Biotin), Niacinamide, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K3), Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Selenium Yeast, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Product, Bacillus Licheniformis, Bacillus Pumilus, Bacillus Coagulans, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Saccharomyces Cerevisiae.


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

i would stick to aqueon i use it to my bettas love it.


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey. I've been feeding my betta Hikari Betta Bio Gold. The first ingredient is wheat flour but it says that its 38% min. crude protein. Other ingredients with wheat and gluten are gluten meal and wheat germ meal. I have soaked it in garlic juice before. My fish likes it. Is it not a good idea to feed him that? Also, should I mix his diet up? I'll take your suggestions into consideration. 
I have TetraMin tropical flakes that came with my tank. Is this good for betta or potential neon tetras? First ingredient is fish meal and it says min crude protein 47%. 
Thank you.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Hikari Betta Bio Gold is fine. I don't recommend feeding the flakes because Betta tend to drop food when it's in flake form. Unless you have other fish in the tank to clean up, that food that falls to the bottom, decays and mess up your water. 

Pellets make it easier to monitor how much your betta is eating. 

I prefer pellets now because a lot of the health issues bettas tend to have are from overeating.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

BettaJen said:


> Hey. I've been feeding my betta Hikari Betta Bio Gold. The first ingredient is wheat flour but it says that its 38% min. crude protein. Other ingredients with wheat and gluten are gluten meal and wheat germ meal. I have soaked it in garlic juice before. My fish likes it. Is it not a good idea to feed him that? Also, should I mix his diet up? I'll take your suggestions into consideration.
> I have TetraMin tropical flakes that came with my tank. Is this good for betta or potential neon tetras? First ingredient is fish meal and it says min crude protein 47%.
> Thank you.


It's an OK food but it's not the best.  The older Bio-Gold was. But it changed and now it's bad. The flakes are better for the Neon Tetras. I suggest to cup your Betta 1st and then feed your Tetras.


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay, thank you. 
I won't be feeding my betta flakes and will look for alternative foods/pellets, like the ones mentioned. 
But when I eventually get neons, I read that this flake food was really good for them.


----------



## hannguyen (Jul 9, 2012)

BettaJen said:


> Okay, thank you.
> I won't be feeding my betta flakes and will look for alternative foods/pellets, like the ones mentioned.
> But when I eventually get neons, I read that this flake food was really good for them.


I've been feeding my Bettas omega one buffets flakes twice a week along with bio gold also twice a week. When I feed him, I break the flakes into small piece but make sure it's in 1 piece only, not like crush into little tiny pieces. Then I feed him the whole piece. He ate it all. It took me a couple of time to figure it out how big the piece should be so that he didn't drop it. 
It's true that if he drops the flakes, it will sink pretty quick but I feed him one little piece at the time and wait for him to finish to drop another one, that way he had to finish it otherwise he wont have his meal! 

I don't know if the ingredients are good enough but it has cod, salmon, sea food.. Which is 42% protein! Not too bad in my opinion! 

I feed him different food everyday to add some variety to his diet. The flakes seem to work well so far to me. My betta at first was super picky, he wouldn't want to eat any kind of pellet but he likes the flakes, that's why I still feed him that. He loves bio gold to. I was thinking about getting NLS and rotating between both !


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I feed my bettas NLS betta formula, Atison's Betta Pro (discontinued BTW), and various frozen foods they love.


----------



## spletterh (Jul 16, 2012)

I feed my crowntailed betta freezed dried bloodworms and the employes said it was what _they_ feed the bettas, so when mine didnt eat my other three kinds of food, I bought the bloodworms.


----------



## hannguyen (Jul 9, 2012)

Bloodworm is not nutrious enough for your betta. They should only be given as treat once of twice a week


----------

